# Spicy Taco Pizza!



## bauchjw (Mar 8, 2022)

Once again awesome people at SMF nudged me into a new and fun recipe! Thank you 

 tx smoker
 for inspiration with an outstanding enchilada pizza and 

 Brokenhandle
 for reminding me what taco pizza means to Iowans!

I grew up with Godfathers taco pizza as an exciting treat and after I moved away…..shoot, almost 30 years ago….I’d occasionally see it as a random novelty at a local pizza place in other parts of the country, but it was never really great and inevitably had refried beans, to me that is a no go for taco pizza. I think Godfathers Pizza had the recipe right. Everyone I know who moves away from Iowa has to have it when they return, Casey’s taco pizza too! So, when Robert posted his pizza, I was inspired to create a decent taco pizza modeled after my favorite Godfather’s taste. It’s simple to make, fun, and actually very tasty with a lot going on. Here you go!

Ingredients for Meat (Or your favorite taco meat seasoning):
1 Pound Ground Beef
1 small white onion diced
2 garlic cloves diced
1Tblspn Chipotle Chili powder
1 Tblspn Paprika
1.5 teaspoons cumin seed fresh ground
1/4 teaspn cayenne
1/2 teaspn salt
1/2 teaspn fresh ground pepper
1 Tablspn fire roasted/ diced green peppers
2 Tablspn tomato sauce
1/4 cup water

Prepped onion, put all dry ingredients in same bowl:






I cooked the onions for a bit in beef tallow, not too long, then threw in the garlic for about a minute before putting the beef in to brown:





Once the beef was browned, drained the grease, then lowered heat on stove a bit, pushed cooked meat to one side of the pan and dumped the seasoning on the other side to toast before mixing with beef, a buddies Abuela told him to do that to get the oils going in same pan before mixing with meat. I don’t know if it works, but sometimes I do it because it looks cool and that lady made the most amazing Mexican food.





Then added tomato sauce, water and green chilis. Cooked until sticky and water was gone. I added this last step thanks to 

 jcam222
  and it made a noticeable improvement! I put in few small drops of white vinegar and teaspoon of brown sugar and mixed. When seasoned beef is done, turn off heat and let it sit.





Pizza crust: I used store bought pre-made and formed.I recommend those with the skills to use your own handmade dough. Regular or thin. Godfathers used their regular crust. I believe crust is critical and this is something I really have to work on. Spread EVOO on the crust, then grate fresh Colby Jack. IMHO, fresh grated tastes better and is less greasy.





To cook, I used my Weber Kettle with Vortex upside down for an indirect area in the center, two chimneys of coal around the edge, it got very, very hot.





Placed the pizza in the center until it was about 1/2 way cooked (I was going by look). Then put the cooked beef on top until cheese was bubbled at the edge and crust was done.





Pulled and sprinkled some cilantro on meat first. Cut the pizza before putting the remainder of toppings on!





Then sliced up some nice Romain lettuce, followed by sliced tomato.





Finally the last topping, and what makes this unique and essential in my opinion….. crushed original Doritos. Top with Taco Bell Hot Sauce!





Cooking cheese on bottom gives you the gooey cheese in every bite and you don’t loose the cheese off the top. The Spicy/fatty beef sits on it perfectly with that smooth and herby cilantro, followed by the cool refreshing romaine and tomatoes, and finally a wonderful, salty Dorito crunch, all dripping with the taco sauce.





The sliced Shot. This is one of my favorite things I’ve made in a long time. It’s a nostalgic taste for me, but my wife loved it too and she doesn’t have the nostalgia baggage! I think this is a stand up family diner that anyone who likes Tex mex and pizza will love! Highly encourage a go!
Key to this style pizza:
-Cheese, fresh grated Colby, on bottom
-Good taco meat
-hot pizza topped with cool lettuce (iceberg or romaine) and fresh sliced tomato
-Crushed Doritos, original
-Taco Bell hot Sauce.

Thanks again to Robert, 

 tx smoker
 for his enchilada pizza inspiration!

thanks for your time!


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 8, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Once again awesome people at SMF nudged me into a new and fun recipe! Thank you
> 
> tx smoker
> for inspiration with an outstanding enchilada pizza and
> ...


Oh man I haven’t had Godfather’s pizza in forever. Thought they all closed? Maybe just in MN. Your pizza looks darn tasty. I want a slice!


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 8, 2022)

Looks phenomenal!! I’d love it for sure. Thanks for the shout out too.


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 8, 2022)

Looks great Jed and thanks for the recipe!
Great plate shot !

Keith


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 8, 2022)

That looks awesome Jed! Now I really seem to have a craving for taco pizza! I doubt Godfathers or Caseys can hold a candle to your pizza!

Ryan


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 8, 2022)

Taco pizza, I haven't had a good one in a long time. Yours looks fantastic Jed.
Many thanks for the recipe and instructions.


----------



## Nodak21 (Mar 8, 2022)

Happy Joe’s makes a great taco pizza too. Yours looks awesome!!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 9, 2022)

Jed, that is a great looking Taco Pizza. The last shot Fantastic. I bet it tasted great

David


----------



## kilo charlie (Mar 9, 2022)

Fantastic rendition!

There's still a few Godfathers around my area ...guaranteed none of them produce anything like this!


----------



## xray (Mar 9, 2022)

Jed that is one nice taco pizza! It’s something that I’ve never ordered around here but I absolutely love the addition of the fresh ingredients on top plus cutting your slices before topping. Very nice!

You know who would really like this? 

 SmokinVOLfan
 ,he’s the sole reason Taco Bell doesn’t keep their sauces on the counter anymore and they make you ask for them now. This guy just mainlines those little packets


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 9, 2022)

Man..that looks really good!
LIKE!


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 9, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Oh man I haven’t had Godfather’s pizza in forever. Thought they all closed? Maybe just in MN. Your pizza looks darn tasty. I want a slice!


Thank you! Yes, I think a lot of them closed, but when I go back to visit family there is still a few. Spirit Lake and Cedar Falls each still have a Godfathers anyway. Again, it's a lot of nostalgia for me, but I really like their pizza. However, I will say that I think this taco pizza is awesome and not just nostalgia. A legit crust would take it over the top! Thank you again! If you are ever in the Alexandria area I'll make you a slice!



jcam222 said:


> Looks phenomenal!! I’d love it for sure. Thanks for the shout out too.


Thank you Jeff! That vinegar and sugar touch to Tomato base dishes was a game changer for me. I became a bit obsessed with reading about it after your tomato soup recipe and was surprised that something so commonly used by trained or professional cooks isn't more openly discussed in recipes and elsewhere. From one article, Balsamic Vinegar is a common "secret" touch to most tomato base competition chilis. Thank you for the education!



912smoker said:


> Looks great Jed and thanks for the recipe!
> Great plate shot !
> Keith


Thank you Keith! Its a really fun recipe to try and it tastes great!



Brokenhandle said:


> That looks awesome Jed! Now I really seem to have a craving for taco pizza! I doubt Godfathers or Caseys can hold a candle to your pizza!
> Ryan


Haha, Thank you Ryan, I appreciate the compliment! I didn't include a story about driving my family back to Virginia from Thanksgiving at home and talking to a newly married couple in a Pennsylvania Truck stop, who were also going back east from Iowa. Tthe new Bride asked me "What's up with Iowans and Taco Pizza, that was the first thing he wanted to get when we got there?"   All her husband and I could say was "It's delicious!" and my wife said "I know, it's always the first thing he wants when we get back there too!"


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 9, 2022)

That looks fantastic . Love that cold topping on a taco pizza . Nice work on that .


----------



## clifish (Mar 9, 2022)

Looks great,  I would chow down on that.  Two of my favorite foods, pizza and tacos.  I see you have the circulon pan,  we have a set given to us as an engagement present 27 years ago and they are still in use today.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 9, 2022)

Colin1230 said:


> Taco pizza, I haven't had a good one in a long time. Yours looks fantastic Jed.
> Many thanks for the recipe and instructions.


Thank you Colin! It's been one of my favorite cooks lately . . . I wasn't as happy with the crust, hopefully you have a go and improve on that part! I appreciate the compliment and your time!



Nodak21 said:


> Happy Joe’s makes a great taco pizza too. Yours looks awesome!!


They do! The Happy Joe's in my Home town went out of business when I was very young, but I do remember theirs being awesome as well! Thank you!



DRKsmoking said:


> Jed, that is a great looking Taco Pizza. The last shot Fantastic. I bet it tasted great
> David


Thank you David! It was very tasty!



kilo charlie said:


> Fantastic rendition!
> There's still a few Godfathers around my area ...guaranteed none of them produce anything like this!


Very appreciated KC! I think you have to ask them for extra sauce and Chips now! The last one I got was a little pathetic, to be honest. I hope if you have a go you'll enjoy it! Thank you for your time!


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 9, 2022)

Man that looks great Jed. We are having tacos tonight and now I wish it was on a pizza lol


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 9, 2022)

Alrighty Jed, finally getting on board here. That looks absolutely fantastic!! I love the addition of the Doritos. That would have gone really well for adding some texture to the "pizza".  One thing I might mention though. You said you added the spices, cooked the meat, then drained it. I'd recommend cooking and draining the meat before adding the spices. If you add the spices first you lose a lot of it when the meat is drained. Sure, you can taste and adjust but it takes less adjustment if you add the spices after the meat is cooked. I love what you've done here though!! Can't wait to see what you come up with next   

Robert


----------



## Bimmernerd (Mar 9, 2022)

Thanks - nice post!  We're going to do homemade pizza on our new Pitts & Spitts 1250 tonight - might just have to try this!


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 9, 2022)

xray said:


> Jed that is one nice taco pizza! It’s something that I’ve never ordered around here but I absolutely love the addition of the fresh ingredients on top plus cutting your slices before topping. Very nice!
> 
> You know who would really like this?
> 
> ...


Thank you Ray! It’s definitely worth a try if it’s done right. I’ve tried a few that, in my opinion, are done wrong…especially if there’s beans!

When my wife and I started dating she’d make fun of me for the drawer filled with Taco Bell hot sauce packets! I do love the stuff! When we got married she threw out all the packets and started buying me the bottles of it, I didn’t even know they sold that in a bottle until she got it for me! If 

 SmokinVOLfan
 PMs me his address I’ll send a few bottles



yankee2bbq said:


> Man..that looks really good!
> LIKE!


Thank you! You honestly don’t need all your teeth for it either! 



chopsaw said:


> That looks fantastic . Love that cold topping on a taco pizza . Nice work on that .


Thank you! The fresh cold on the spicy and hot with the layers of texture and flavor are really good!



clifish said:


> Looks great,  I would chow down on that.  Two of my favorite foods, pizza and tacos.  I see you have the circulon pan,  we have a set given to us as an engagement present 27 years ago and they are still in use today.


Thank you! You’re welcome anytime! It is two very awesome, delicious foods! Done right, they are killer together too! 

The circulon is an awesome pan. We use it all the time, the only thing I don’t like about it is my stress when I see my wife pick up a metal spoon/fork when she’s using it! She rolls her eyes, but I know I’m right!


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 9, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Man that looks great Jed. We are having tacos tonight and now I wish it was on a pizza lol


Haha! Thank you Jake! It’s a quick pivot! You only need pizza dough if you have all the other taco stuff! I appreciate it!



tx smoker said:


> Alrighty Jed, finally getting on board here. That looks absolutely fantastic!! I love the addition of the Doritos. That would have gone really well for adding some texture to the "pizza".  One thing I might mention though. You said you added the spices, cooked the meat, then drained it. I'd recommend cooking and draining the meat before adding the spices. If you add the spices first you lose a lot of it when the meat is drained. Sure, you can taste and adjust but it takes less adjustment if you add the spices after the meat is cooked. I love what you've done here though!! Can't wait to see what you come up with next
> Robert


Very appreciated Robert! And I especially appreciate the motivation with your killer enchilada pizza! I definitely will be trying yours! I probably communicated it wrong, but I did add the spice after I drained the meat! Good call! Dumping out all that flavor would be a bummer!
Thank you for the guidance!



Bimmernerd said:


> Thanks - nice post!  We're going to do homemade pizza on our new Pitts & Spitts 1250 tonight - might just have to try this!


I hope you do! Please let me know how it goes! Thank you!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 10, 2022)

Congrats on the carousel ride! That looks killer up on my tiny phone screen...definitely not gonna turn my computer on to see it tonight

Ryan


----------



## Apparition (Mar 10, 2022)

Even though I’m not in Iowa anymore, I have a Casey’s a few minutes away. Had a taco pizza last week.


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 10, 2022)

Congrats on yet another featured thread Jed. Very much deserved my friend.

Robert


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 10, 2022)

A cold beer and a slice (or two) of that and I'd be a happy boy. Great looking pizza!
Jim


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 10, 2022)

Congrats on the spinner ride!

As far as the taco bell sauce goes I think Joe 

 xray
 is just jealous he doesn't have it readily available to him up north. Don't tell anyone but sometimes late at night I will sit in the dark and see how many packets I can squeeze into my mouth at once while watching the Golden Girls. You should try it sometime. Quite the thrill!


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 10, 2022)

Looks good! I don't remember seeing taco pizza anywhere. The Mrs has been asking for tacos at least once a week lately and something like this would be a nice change.
Also like the way it fits over the vortex. With that much charcoal you could probably make two or three.
There would need to be sour cream involved for us, though ;-)


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 10, 2022)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Congrats on the spinner ride!
> 
> As far as the taco bell sauce goes I think Joe
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I can unsee that visual!   

Ryan


----------



## zwiller (Mar 10, 2022)

Looks great!   Sorry to read some of you can't get it and have to make it.  Taco pizza is very common here.  We eat it once a month for sure.  No Godfathers here but if any of you want a few pointers for how they do it here.  

 bauchjw
 Not critiquing at all and would tear the heck outta yours!  They still use pizza sauce and don't sweat the onion but throw it on the pie.  They do not season the ground beef either (it's a pizza joint) but shake on taco seasoning.  Cheese is Half mozz and half cheddar.  There are also few variations but the main one is "spicy taco pizza" and that is when they use salsa instead the pizza sauce and add jalapeno.  You get a side of sour cream with regular taco pizza and ranch for the spicy one.  I am a total sauce snob but this is a rare time where cheapo wins.  Ortega "taco sauce" shines on taco pizza.  It just works, trust me.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 10, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Congrats on the carousel ride! That looks killer up on my tiny phone screen...definitely not gonna turn my computer on to see it tonight
> Ryan


Thank you Ryan! 



Apparition said:


> Even though I’m not in Iowa anymore, I have a Casey’s a few minutes away. Had a taco pizza last week.


Ah yes! Casey's taco pizza brings back some memories too! 



tx smoker said:


> Congrats on yet another featured thread Jed. Very much deserved my friend.
> Robert


Thank you Robert!



JLeonard said:


> A cold beer and a slice (or two) of that and I'd be a happy boy. Great looking pizza!
> Jim


Thank you Jim! Maybe more than one beer too!


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 10, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Maybe more than one beer too!



Do you mean there's such a thing as only one beer? I never knew that.....

Robert


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 10, 2022)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Congrats on the spinner ride!
> As far as the taco bell sauce goes I think Joe
> 
> xray
> is just jealous he doesn't have it readily available to him up north. Don't tell anyone but sometimes late at night I will sit in the dark and see how many packets I can squeeze into my mouth at once while watching the Golden Girls. You should try it sometime. Quite the thrill!


 Sounds like a great time, I will try that! I had a roommate once that had a very similar hobby, but instead of Golden Girls it was "Willow"! He was into other stimulants than I was though



smokeymose said:


> Looks good! I don't remember seeing taco pizza anywhere. The Mrs has been asking for tacos at least once a week lately and something like this would be a nice change.
> Also like the way it fits over the vortex. With that much charcoal you could probably make two or three.
> There would need to be sour cream involved for us, though ;-)


Haha, I hope you have a try and give it your own spin! Let me know how it goes! The kettle/vortex upside down worked really well and you are right, I also cooked two other traditional pizzas for the kids before the taco (Pepperoni and Cheese), to get it figured out a bit. I just didn't include them here, but the kids and their friends were very happy with them!



zwiller said:


> Looks great!   Sorry to read some of you can't get it and have to make it.  Taco pizza is very common here.  We eat it once a month for sure.  No Godfathers here but if any of you want a few pointers for how they do it here.
> 
> bauchjw
> Not critiquing at all and would tear the heck outta yours!  They still use pizza sauce and don't sweat the onion but throw it on the pie.  They do not season the ground beef either (it's a pizza joint) but shake on taco seasoning.  Cheese is Half mozz and half cheddar.  There are also few variations but the main one is "spicy taco pizza" and that is when they use salsa instead the pizza sauce and add jalapeno.  You get a side of sour cream with regular taco pizza and ranch for the spicy one.  I am a total sauce snob but this is a rare time where cheapo wins.  Ortega "taco sauce" shines on taco pizza.  It just works, trust me.


Thank you Sam! Yes, Godfather's style doesn't sound too far off from how your is and I would love to try it too. I especially love the idea of half Mozz! I didn't really follow Godfathers closely outside of memory of the key things that made it stand out for me and the addition of a few I've wanted. I believe that Godfathers uses their Cheeseburger or Hamburger Pizza for the base, followed by the fresh tomato, lettuce, Dorito toppings. I added the seasoning of the Taco meat, including tomato sauce, and left off the heavier pizza sauce because I thought it would taste better. Godfathers doesn't have raw onions on theirs and I don't like raw white onions (Except on a good hotdog) because I think its a bit overpowering, but a bit of sweat mixed with the meat still gives some good flavor and texture. I'm definitely with you on the cheap taco sauce, Ideally refrigerated before use, no argument at all with the Ortega, I just prefer the cheap Taco Bell! I do think that Crushed Doritos are a must for a Taco Pizza though!  maybe next time you go to get some of your local try to sneak in a snack bag of crushed Doritos!

Thank you again Sam! Some good input and reminders for my next go!


----------



## Steve H (Mar 10, 2022)

Looks really good Jed! I've tried a couple taco pizzas up this way. And they use refried beans as well. Not to my liking. Yours sounds tasty as heck.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 10, 2022)

Hey Jed. When you get a minute shoot me your address.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 10, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Looks really good Jed! I've tried a couple taco pizzas up this way. And they use refried beans as well. Not to my liking. Yours sounds tasty as heck.


Thank you Steve! Yes, every time I’ve tried one with beans it’s been pretty nasty to me. Better to make your own…or visit Iowa! 

 zwiller
 described a great one too, I guess Ohio has some legit ones too!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 26, 2022)

Having Thanksgiving later today but this sure gives me a craving!

Do you have a Godfathers stop planned?

Ryan


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 26, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Having Thanksgiving later today but this sure gives me a craving!
> 
> Do you have a Godfathers stop planned?
> 
> Ryan













Oh yes!!!

Have a great Thanksgiving brother!


----------

